# HAITI...Jobs for Medics



## akflightmedic (Jan 17, 2010)

Here ya go guys...previous military or weapons/security is required. Yes they do call for SOF medics but if you have equivalent experience, you will be considered.


ADS Medical Support Team International is looking for additional SOF medics to provide both med/security for transportation and also for clinical/hospital work. Possible 10 days on 10 off type scenarios. 



Any interested personnel please send resumes and certifications to Chris "The Brit" Whittall; adsmedicalsupport.com


----------

